# Stihl Contra-Lightning S trade for a G



## traktorist2222 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,

I have a doublet Stihl Contra-Lightning S (the BIG Lightning - 137 cm³ and 12 HP) for trade. It's completely original and runs + cuts very well. I cleaned the points & adjusted them, cleaned carb & installed new diaphragms, fuel line, fuel pickup filter, starter parts. The chain is sharp and the bar well worn.

This rare muscle saw I want to trade for a Stihl Contra-Lightning G - the gear-driven Lightning. Maybe someone here has two Contra G but no S and is interested in this trade.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello Martin,

I wish you great luck. I know there is one member here that has a Contra GS but I doubt he will trade it. Another member has one that was built from various part saws. The only two I have seen for sale were in your country and they sold very well.

Bill


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 17, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for your answers! I know there are not many Gs around but it's worth a try.

Bill, what about the filter parts now? Shall I pack them back in chest? A short answer would have been nice.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 17, 2009)

Martin...

Yeah the Contra/Lightning S is the next one I'd like to add to my collection. Don't tell my wife that I'm looking...LOL


----------



## Gumnuts (Nov 17, 2009)

*nice Super*

I'm keeping mine for now . .......BUT.

Very nice Contra S av you have.
As you know, they are a lot more common than the G.....a friend was looking to swap a Contra G for an 090G a while back, for his collection.He's probably still open to that swap 
Did those 6 NOS red Contra tops sell on German ebay.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 17, 2009)

Gumnuts said:


> I'm keeping mine for now . .......BUT.
> 
> 
> Did those 6 NOS red Contra tops sell on German ebay.



:jawdrop:Whoa...Didn't see those. Did you bookmark them?


----------



## Gumnuts (Nov 17, 2009)

Carl - re :tops
Guy had them on and off Ebay for a while ...think he had a price of 650 euros
chasing best offer.....hard to justify if you only want one or 2 .....but 
thinking about it now a group buy could of.....


----------



## Bill G (Nov 17, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> Thanks for your answers! I know there are not many Gs around but it's worth a try.
> 
> Bill, what about the filter parts now? Shall I pack them back in chest? A short answer would have been nice.



Martin,

I have been swamped with other projects so the Lighting's have been sitting untouched. In fact I sold one last week. I do not see myself having time to work with them soon so I am not needing the parts right away. If we have a trade in the future then I will take them as that would help on the shipping.

Bill


----------



## sawbones (Nov 17, 2009)

*CLONING !!! it worked with sheep didnt it*

Martin, since that one has a couple fins missing on the starter I think the best thing to do is part it out.

put that top end on a 090G like I did and then send me that AV system to put on my S. Then just build that case into a regular 090. 

I think you have seen these side by sides before but not much difference in 090G and contra G-GS except one is chain and other has gears.
plus some extra ribs on gearside.

these are Marshall trovers GS and 090G.

GS





090G





more GS











just that top end alone is very hard to find. A good G or GS, next to impossible to find..

an 090G not too hard to find.. If you are going for a perfect original that may take some time but I know you can do it.


----------



## sawbones (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Chris Crouse (Nov 17, 2009)

Neat ad. You think that baby has 12 horses for reals?


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 17, 2009)

Gumnuts said:


> Carl - re :tops
> Guy had them on and off Ebay for a while ...think he had a price of 650 euros
> chasing best offer.....hard to justify if you only want one or 2 .....but
> thinking about it now a group buy could of.....



Let me know if they pop up again...We can talk then!


----------



## Trigger Man (Nov 17, 2009)

Can some one tell me why you call them contra's?


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 17, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> Can some one tell me why you call them contra's?



Good question - I've wondered that myself. It is not a German word as far as my research has shown. 

It is a latin word and was a Swedish dance in the 19th century also practiced by German aristocracy.


----------



## Trigger Man (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking at that add the bigger stihl is less expensive than the model before it.


----------



## Trigger Man (Nov 17, 2009)

Chris Crouse said:


> Neat ad. You think that baby has 12 horses for reals?



At 25lbs it better have,lol


----------



## sawbones (Nov 17, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> Looking at that add the bigger stihl is less expensive than the model before it.



the prices in those ads are oz dollars. dont know the US conversion for 1964.

169 for the 106cc contra direct drive
189 for the contra S 137cc direct drive
207 for the contra GS 137cc gear drive.

in 1962 US dealer cost for a lightning-contra 106cc was $211.00 with a 32" bar. then ad the dealer markup..

12hp was a good claim. in 1968 the new 090 claimed 13HP. A different carb might have added the 1 horse.

To be clear the lightning and the contra are the same saw. 

most saws sold in europe were called contra. the early 106cc saws in US were called lightning. the 137cc sold in us was called lightning contra S.

when the 070-090 was released in 68 the 070 was breifly still called a lightning-070.

other confusion comes from US dealers calling the early lightning a D24 and the contra S a D24 super:monkey:

this is a west coast ad from 1966 for the lightning. GS in top pic, lightning S AV like Martins saw is shown in lower pic.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great ads you post there, Ric! 

I know some things about the name history Contra/Lightning.

In Germany and other European countries the Stihl mod. 1106 was called Contra. This is latin and means "against". The 1959 introduced saw old Andreas named Contra because it was an answer on the 1958 SOLO-Rex.

Americans didn't understand the name Contra. So in USA and other overseas countries the same saw got the name "Lightning" - it cuts as fast as a lightning appears. ;-)

This two-name system was a bit difficult to manage - their had to be made different top covers, different pictures for ads etc. So in 1964 when Contra and Lightning got some improvement, Stihl decided to name the saw till now "Contra-Lightning" in every country of the world.

============================

I won't build a clone Contra G. If I get a Contra G for my collection, it will have to be an original one. In that way I am a perfectionist. 

Here are pix of my first Contra S. this saw I got in 2004 from my uncle's Stihl dealer who died the next year. So there are many memories with this saw.  This Contra S was its whole life in black forest and the pre-owner felled the big spruces with it. It's equipped with an original 80 cm bar.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 18, 2009)

Martin...

Real nice looking Contra S AV. I too like my old saws to be original and as new looking (in good shape) as possible. I spend a little bit more for them that way but as an avid antique collector authenticity means a lot.


----------



## busybob (Jan 16, 2015)

Ive got a contra g its starts and runs but im missing the exhaust and sprocket cover....Also I dont think it has original top handle


----------

